# Love Birds



## Art (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello
Comments needed


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a cute piece but lacks the value changes that would give it depth and a more 3-dimensional feel. The addition of highlights and shadows would help a great deal. At the moment it feels a little flat. I very much like what you have done so far though. The subject matter is nice and you have drawn and colored them well.


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*I agree*

Hello Art

I very much agree with chanda95. Shadows will really help! Very nice colorful drawing.

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## Art (Oct 23, 2013)

Chanda95
Thank you for your valuable comment but do you think you can teach me where to add shadows and highlights and how i should make it look deep using value changes? I am a begginner and i am learing through books and art websites and some videos only.
Thank you so much


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Shadows*

Hello Art

The birds are in form much like two cylinders. Get two cylinders (opaque glasses, cups,etc) and set them next to each other like the birds. Then use a point source of light (window, flashlight, worklight,etc) to light the cylinders from different directions to see the shadows. I often use blues to express shadows in my watercolors. I'm not sure how well that would translate to colored pencils.

Here is a dropbox link to my watercolor workshop videos if you are interested. One of the videos is on shadows and reflected light. You can download and watch the videos free. You can stream the videos at dropbox but they will only let you watch the first 15 minutes so downloading is best. To download select the video you want and you get a new screen. Click on the three dots in the lower right corner of the screen and then click download.
The episode order is;
Why Paint A Picture?
The Four Painting Types
Perspective
Mixing Color, Mixing Big, and Painting Big
Shadows and Reflected Light
Details and Texture
Float your mouse over the videos to see the titles at the bottom of the screen.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ik4b72fyh1ltqbv/XMX4KoDdtm

All The Best
croberts


----------



## Art (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello Croberts

Thank you so much for your great help. I truly appreciate it


----------

